# The Spotlight Effect [w/ pics]



## chenilecee (Sep 24, 2008)

Does anyone do this when they apply their foundation??

I think it's cool, but if you get too heavy handed, it can look a little draggish...LOL


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 24, 2008)

MakeUp Dummy Here...What is the Spotlight effect? Is it the bronzer on Iman's forehead? I don't really see wat it could be on Star???


----------



## chenilecee (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh!

The Spotlight Effect is when lighter foundation is applied to the inner part of your face and a darker (or your natural) color is used around the perimeter. The dark foundation is used on the sides of the nose to make it "look" thinner.

Think about if a real spotlight is shined on your face, the light would hit you in the middle of your face (forehead, middle of the nose, cheeks) and the rest of your face would have a shadow.

Star Jones usually wears her make up this way (but I guess not so much in this picture.)

Another good example would be Tyra Banks:


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 24, 2008)

Ok I see...Great! That is why I love this site, I learn something new constantly..My nose is fairly thin..However I do have the large Tyra forehead that I would like to tone down! 
Your Tyra pic didn't show if you inserted one.


----------



## MacNeill59 (Sep 24, 2008)

By "spotlight effect" you mean highlighting and contouring the face?


----------



## chenilecee (Sep 24, 2008)

Yea! The spotlight effect is basically highlighting/contouring. But it's possible for you to highlight/contour without it being the spotlight effect....I think its very pretty when its done properly. I'm in the middle of trying to find the right foundation to match. I'm matched with NC-45 which is fine in the middle of my face, but too light around the perimeter. I was thinking of trying the spotlight effect. Is there a special technique? Brushes to use?


----------



## nunu (Sep 24, 2008)

I watched a video by scandelousbeauty a while ago, it may help

YouTube - Highlighting and Contouring

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chenilecee* 

 
_Yea! The spotlight effect is basically highlighting/contouring. But it's possible for you to highlight/contour without it being the spotlight effect....I think its very pretty when its done properly. I'm in the middle of trying to find the right foundation to match. I'm matched with NC-45 which is fine in the middle of my face, but too light around the perimeter. I was thinking of trying the spotlight effect. Is there a special technique? Brushes to use?_


----------



## MacNeill59 (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chenilecee* 

 
_Yea! The spotlight effect is basically highlighting/contouring. But it's possible for you to highlight/contour without it being the spotlight effect....I think its very pretty when its done properly. I'm in the middle of trying to find the right foundation to match. I'm matched with NC-45 which is fine in the middle of my face, but too light around the perimeter. I was thinking of trying the spotlight effect. Is there a special technique? Brushes to use?_

 
What you are calling "The spotlight effect" is highlighting and contouring, just on a dramatic level. You can softly contour and highlight the face with blushes/bronzers and a sheer, shimmery powder, for a beautiful, sculpted, every day look thats wearable and approachable. Now, for photoshoots, like the divine Iman, or TV or stage, you can highlight and contour with foundations or face powders for a much more dramatic, and facial altering effect. I would reccomend using a more full coverage foundation with a brush like the 109 from MAC. Get your base colour all over, then stipple on a highlight, and finally a contour. Next, blend the three so that you have a soft, diffused graduation of dark to medium to light. Next you can set the foundation with colour appropriate powders so as not to lose the highlighting and contouring you just did. This is a wonderful thing that most people don't do. It may be too much for day time, but the next time you step out for a night on the town try it! You can make your cheeks more prominent, lower your hairline, give yourself a nose job AND plump your lips all without the help of a surgeon!!!


----------



## chenilecee (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks nunu & macneill59!!!


----------



## karen3010 (Nov 30, 2008)

This may help not too sure.

Basically my face is a a fair bit lighter in the middle when compared to the perimeter. I'm NC42 -44 dependent on the seasons of the year. Although, I no longer use MAC foundations (dare I say that here!) as they either turn orange on me or cause me to really breakout. I now use Prescriptives in Tawny which is my perfect colour match.

What I have found that works well is to apply my usual foundation, powder and blush. Then apply lightly Bare Escentuals Pure Radiance to the middle of my forehead, on the skin between my nose and cheekbone, on the tip of my nose and the bony part of my chin. I also sometimes use it on the tops of my cheekbone as a highlighter. It seems to illuminate my face, make it more contoured and gets rid of the mask effect in the centre of my face. Also worked well with Tropical Radiance, which I used when I had a major tan after a holiday in Italy. I have also tried Clear Radiance but that was far too ashy and white. Oh, and should add, tried Radiance with Nars Powder Foundation that I had lying around; didn't work seemed to make my skin look grainy.

Couldn't get on with BE foundations, could not get the right colour match no matter how hard I tried. But I now could not be without my Pure Radiance. Next goal is to try Bare Radiance. Hope that helps


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 30, 2008)

I love to contour and highlight because I have a round face. I've never heard of spotlight effect but I can see why it'd be called.
I just found a really, really good contour/ highlight tut (plus the guy is really cute)
YouTube - ADVANCED CONTOURING PART ONE!
YouTube - ADVANCED CONTOURING PART TWO!


----------

